# ANYBODY HEARD OF THIS BREEDER???



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.jagermeistershepherds.com/index.html


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know anything about buying dogs. Is it usual to fill out a puppy reservation and send in a $250 nonrefundable deposit? without any other screening done first? 

I guess I'm just think that's very risky on the buyers part if there is going to be a screening process later.......(as I would hope there is) 

But again...I have no clue...so I'll be interested in the breeders imput here


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think Carlos Rojas would be fairly reputable


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ditto

he competes nationally and internationally.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So is that done to weed people out? Just trying to learn


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would think it is done to make sure prospective owners are 100%serious.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Northof60


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree it is done to make sure the potential puppy buyers are 100% serious but also to make sure that they are get the best puppy fitted for their needs and desires. Some people want "just a pet" some people wanna do SchH, agility, tracking, obedience etc etc, finding the most suitable puppy for each type of puppy buyer is one of the most difficult but most important tasks of a good breeder. 
I do not know of this breeder but seems that all of his breeding dogs are titled, and I also assume all health tests are done (I did not look). If you want to know more of them or their dogs, why don't you contact them by email or phone and talk to them. If you get a chance, go and watch their training and see what you think.
Good luck!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have been to his home/kennel and seen his dogs. I have HEARD - have no direct experience - that his dogs can be a handful for the novice owner but that is only what I've HEARD, don't know for certain. I do know that his BRANCO is an amazing dog. I would contact him personally via phone and/or go to his location.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are unsure, make it a learning experience. I always tell people the more dogs you meet the more you can define exactly what you are looking for. Carlos is a nice guy..so call him, ask him if you can come meet him and the dogs...maybe watch training. 

Carlos may be an outstanding breeder, but the dogs may not suit "your type"...so go find out! 

Also, I don't care how well someone is recommended, do your homework, verify hips and/or elbow records...very easy to do from your computer ( OFA or SV). Ask for references and check them out. So many new puppy owners come on here and ask questions AFTER they bring the puppy home, and they could have saved them selves alot fo heartache and/or second guessing their decision if they had only done a little homework.



Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

wow, thanks guys!!! ya know, i was a bit concerned about his pups having working drives, but again, he seems to cull his stock for the most suitable pup for one's situation. it's hard working with human nature though. i know many people got dogs that were hyper, others laid back, nothing is 100 percent. 

my main concern wouldn't so much be his drive, but the health. i know all too well about hip and elbow certs. got my goldie home from whom i thought was a reptuable breeder, was going over sire and damns ofa certs and get this........they were outdated. haven't been done in a few years!!! i was like huh???!!! she wasn't cheap either. 1500.00 and that was almost 9 years ago. i'm not mentioning the breeder, but i know about checking out the certs. 

storm is still young, only 19 months old, but my lab/shep mix is coming up on 12. we're looking early, so this time i can do my research. don't get me wrong, storm is an awsome dog, but i got him from a customer at the pet nutrition center that i work at. he was an ooopsie from a stupid guy who had mom and dad intact in the same house and figured he would "separate" them when his bitch was in season.........is his temperment stable, **** no!!! but with plenty of obedience training, he's mellowing out some. it's constant work though as anyone knows who has a dog of unstable temperment. so this time, i'm going with the hopefully "reptuable route". 

i'll keep you guys posted on what happens.

p.s., carlos did write me a nice letter. he didn't really say how soon i can be put on a list, but he did answer me in a timely fashion.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe I am misunderstanding..but adult OFA certifications do not expire....or become outdated.....

????


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, they do not......


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: crazyboutgsd's i know all too well about hip and elbow certs. got my goldie home from whom i thought was a reptuable breeder, was going over sire and damns ofa certs and get this........they were outdated. haven't been done in a few years!!!


??????









Um, that's normal. Hips/elbows are not something that expires or is typically done over and over again. Generally it is done once, at maturity, and that is it.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

see, that's why i ask for you're guys experience!!! i read in my golden retriever book that they should have recerts on breeding stock every 2 years. now this book is an older book. from the 70's. i guess that's not the norm anymore? the last dog i bought from a professional show kennel was my goldie and that was almost 9 years ago. i got her from gold-rush up in princeton, new jersey. so i guess it was okay that the copy of the cert that i had was dated a few years before she was even bred!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for goldens, they may have been referring to heart certifications not hips - I think that particular line was riddled with heart problems in goldens

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think CERF for eyes is once a year too, right?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, CERF is annual


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI don't know anything about buying dogs. Is it usual to fill out a puppy reservation and send in a $250 nonrefundable deposit? without any other screening done first?


There is a reputable breeder here in Atlanta that requires a $500 nonrefundable deposit and puppy reservation. However, that is only after you and the breeder have spoken, at length, she has physically met you, you have met her dogs, visited her kennels, etc. 

She said, as others have said, "it shows me that you have done all of your research, asked all of your questions, have successfully decided with our assistance that THIS breed and THESES types of dogs from OUR kennel IS the dog/puppy for you and shows you are 100% serious and have made the decision to purchase from us."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That I can totally understand Southern Thistle and agree with...in this case...it was done up front before the screening process...was wondering if THAT is a normal procedure........


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I personally think it is rediculous to charge anyone for coming out to meet the dogs and going through the decision/interview process. But again, I don't "do dogs" for a living. I guess I can understand for those "in the business" time is money, and if you want any of their time you have to pay for it.

I actually won't accept a deposit until pregancy is confirmed, and even then I limit the number I will accept until they are born, thriving, and I can truly evaluate then to see what I have. I would rather lose a sale than go through the process of returning a deposit or disappointing a hopeful puppy owner.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: myamomThat I can totally understand Southern Thistle and agree with...in this case...it was done up front before the screening process...was wondering if THAT is a normal procedure........


Hm - I wouldn't consider that normal then. You don't get to see the dogs, talk to the breeder about your wants, etc. but are automatically supposed to relinquish $$ to show initial interest?

So what happens if you give them $$, and, after talking to them, decide their dogs aren't what you want? You're SOL?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where does it say you have to pay before you can be screened or go visit?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We follow the same process as Kandi and a few others. If someone contacts us, we will ask specific questions to get an idea of what people are looking for, their timeframe, their experience level, their support group. We ask that their training director contact us. Since Gabor has not only the hands on experience of selecting puppies for work, as well as helper work, we like to work with them on the puppy’s development

We want to be on the same page and ensure that there is not an issue with getting a puppy from outside the club/breeding group. A lot of clubs are run by training directors that breed. It happens more often than not. This is something that we have learned to do and we will turn down some situations. 

We will not ask for deposits until the pregnancy is confirmed.

The one thing I think is petty is people that purposely send BS emails. We had a bunch this last time from a specific area of the country and a specific group of people using aliases..... It became rather funny, as they would mistakenly mimic each others emails and it was very easy (via IT methods) to figure out who they were.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm wondering about it b/c 1) I don't see where on the site you have to pay just to make an inquiry and 2) a lot of people put things on their sites that aren't necessarily true. For example, I know of rescues that put "adoption fees" on their site, but often once a person has shown interest and is verified as a good match, the fee is actually much smaller or waived altogether. Sometimes the posted fees are just to rule out hoarders, people looking for freebies for whatever reason, or impulse buyers/adopters.

Sue, I think it's cool that you ask for the TD to contact you as well. I bet sometimes buyers have good intentions and love their dog but then get in training with the wrong people....


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I went to visit that breeder, before I got the dog I did. I wasn't expected to leave a deposit until after we spoke and determined his pups would be a good match for what I was looking for. Unfortunately there was a medical problem and the pups didn't make it so I was able to get my deposit back and now I have Gracie







As everyone has said (and I did too but I'll say it again) GO VISIT before making a decision on ANY breeder. Would you buy a car before testing it out? Would you buy a house without looking at it first? That breeder has a fairly long waiting list, I believe.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I wouldn't, I met Otto's parents and his grandsire before I made up my mind. LOL, he acts like all 3 of them put together, the big NUT.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: Sue, I think it's cool that you ask for the TD to contact you as well. I bet sometimes buyers have good intentions and love their dog but then get in training with the wrong people....


Sue will correct me if I'm wrong







here but I think one of the reasons she checks with the TD's is that they are often breeders and sometimes people's nose get out of joint if dogs are bought outside the clubs circle. Amazing how often a dog "doesn't have it" but the person primarily responsible for making that determination just happens to have a dog that will.............

And it does appear that if there is a conflict between the breeder and the TD that can negatively effect the dog.









Shame sometimes that people have to be so involved with dogs. Dogs at least come politic free.
















I've been lucky so far, the breeders that I have trained with were very supportive and helpful to me. As a matter of fact on my first litter when the mom had to have an emergency c section all of the people I called were working line breeders one of which was my trainer at that time.

Good thing I had a lot of breeders in my phone directory. I was a nervous wreck and while we were at the vets hoping she would deliver naturally I just kept calling people...........Any people...... Stopped just short of dialing randomly.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101
> 
> 
> > Quote: Sue, I think it's cool that you ask for the TD to contact you as well. I bet sometimes buyers have good intentions and love their dog but then get in training with the wrong people....
> ...


Betty is right. To me, that is an insecure breeder and training director. And it weeds out people that go around their trainer. You learn from experience,,,,









We do like to work with TDs in regards to training. Jim Alloway is one that is great, supportive.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

carlos has sent me a personal email from jagermeister. he did invite me up to visit his kennel and home by appointment. he stated that we can talk, i can look at his dogs and make a decision. i guess then if i am interested i would give him a deposit or maybe once one of his bitches is pregnant that would make a good match for me. he didn't seem at all like he was in the interest of just taking my money. i've dealt with breeders like this, believe me. he was more like "yeah, come up and see us". that type of thing. he made me feel comfortable from his email, not pushy or anything like that. so all i can say is i can take the ride. it's a few hour drive from where i am (cape may, nj) to new egypt, nj, but not too bad. worth it in my opinion to get a dog from a reptuable breeder.


----------

